# Hay prices in Illinois



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This report from Hay and Forage says Illini hay prices are steady to higher.

Regards, Mike

Hay Prices Steady To Higher At Illinois Auction | MARKETING content from Hay & Forage Grower


----------

